# Anyone used Accuflora?



## TareBear (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all! I have IBS-D, and I'd say my IBS is generally mild to moderate. I am a normal person most days, but I can have random diarrhea or gas/cramps or both, and sometimes these come in flare-ups. The only sensitivities I could narrow down include too much sugar, too much fat, and caffeine. I also think that perhaps I am sensitive to too much dairy, although I can eat it most days and have no symptoms. Anyway, I found a probiotic called Accuflora at the grocery store and am wondering if it has helped anyone? I honestly have not faithfully used any probiotics, so I can't say whether or not they work for me. It says that it contains a blend of bacteria: lactobacillus acidophilus, L. rhamnosus, Bifidobacterium bifidum, L. salivarius and S. thermophilus, and each tablet has 500 million. (Dosage is 2 per day, so 1 billion.) I picked it mainly because it cost $8.99 for 60 capsules and is much more affordable to me than the $30.00 Align. I just started it today, and took only one capsule. Gradually I will go up to 2 capsules a day as the box says, and see how I fare on that. I know that sometimes they can cause more gas and cramps the first week or so until your body adjusts.


----------

